# Wanenmacher's Tulsa,OK GUN SHOW



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the link for the Wanenmacher's Tulsa,OK gun show March 31/april 1st
http://www.tulsaarmsshow.com/frames.html


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I been going to this show for years, and it is the biggest. If you want to go to a real gun show, full of guns,knives, ammo and accessories, this is the one to go to. Be sure and wear your walking shoes.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

*wanenmacher*

If the mods think this is an inapropriate post or placement feel free to remove it:smt083
I'm putting together a little *NRA wake up* get together before this years tulsa gun show Nov 13, 2010 we'll be protesting the NRA's membership hocking efforts at the front door for their non stand on HB3354,aka open carry.Only to povide poliitical cover for the members who voted to sustain the governors veto.
Message from the NRA said members voting to sustain the veto need not worry about jepardising your NRA Rating.
sign up on my facebook page
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## bravo619 (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL last two wanamachers i've been too you couldn't get to the table without upsetting someone or being run over by a hoveround scooter.


----------

